# 4 traitorous women found guilty of leaving food and water for 'illegal alien' invaders in desert



## pismoe (Jan 19, 2019)

---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2019)

They have federal misdemeanors?  

I can’t wait to open my thermite stand down in Mexico after I retire.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??


Wow, women trying to prevent dehydration and  death. How unAmerican of them!

Also they weren’t working to flood the US with Alien Invaders you dimwit. They were working to prevent other people from dying simple as that.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??
> ...



If I ever had the FU money, I’d open up 100s aid stations through the southwest.  They’d have 2 things; water, food, and a motion detector that notified the border patrol to come pick them up.  We can’t have open borders but we can have open hearts.  I applaud the 4 women and hope they get right back to it.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 19, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??
> ...


---------------------------   as a practical matter , the illegal aliens that don't die in the desert will just end up invading  the USA  Slade .


----------



## defcon4 (Jan 19, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??
> ...


Did you read the article? Probably not you dumbass. They were found guilty to enter a Federal Wildlife Preserve without permit and leaving trash behind in the same Preserve.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 19, 2019)

and the trash they left behind was Food and Water  Defcon .


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 19, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


As a practical matter good hearted Americans don’t let people die in the dessert no matter which country they are from.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 19, 2019)

defcon4 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Yes I did read that... but I was responding to the OPs disgraceful commentary about it


----------



## pismoe (Jan 19, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


----------------------------------------   good Hearted Traitors , aiders and abettors of an illegal Alien invasion of my and my kids Homeland of the USA  eh Slade ??


----------



## pismoe (Jan 19, 2019)

i suppose that 'benedict arnold' was a good hearted Traitor eh Slade ??


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 19, 2019)

They illegally enetered a national wildlife refuge take it up with the EPA.  Maybe the EPA should open up wildlife refuges for the 'refugees?'   Let the refugees squat on wildlife refuges.  Lots of wildlife, food, etc. there.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Justify your sickness however you want, it’s still people dying in a dessert and the crime of sneaking over here to make a better life for their family is not a death sentence.  The fact that you would celebrate people dying just because they are trespassing just shows how messed up you are


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Justify your sickness however you want, it’s still people dying in a dessert and the crime of sneaking over here to make a better life for their family is not a death sentence.  The fact that you would celebrate people dying just because they are trespassing just shows how messed up you are



Why does one need to 'sneak' in order to 'make a better life?'    Why not just present oneself at U.S.  ports of entry and apply to come legally to the U.S.?


----------



## McRocket (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You mean like Trump is a traitor for taking the word of the Russian President over American intelligence personnel?

If you support Trump than you support a traitor.


Have a nice day.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Justify your sickness however you want, it’s still people dying in a dessert and the crime of sneaking over here to make a better life for their family is not a death sentence.  The fact that you would celebrate people dying just because they are trespassing just shows how messed up you are
> ...


That’s what should happen. I’m not going to pretend to know the plight and situations for these people or what they are being told


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




They are being told to claim refugee status even if they transgress our border.   The problem is in the number of these so-called 'refugees.'    They are overwhelming our immigration service.   We need walls, more border security, drones, cameras, etc.  Anything to protect our sovereign borders.   Without borders there is no America.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 20, 2019)

This is how far we have fallen. People in the desert in need of water and food. People trying to provide these necessities are criminals. Pardon me while I resign from Christianity.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??
> ...


Yes officer. I knew he was an escaped convicted serial killer, but what kind of person would I be if I didn't hide him for 2 years since you were going to execute him?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Who is telling them all this?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Please tell me you are being sarcastic


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


It was a logical progression of your rationale. So yes, but no.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Justify your sickness however you want, it’s still people dying in a dessert and the crime of sneaking over here to make a better life for their family is not a death sentence.  The fact that you would celebrate people dying just because they are trespassing just shows how messed up you are
> ...



Because the border patrol is only letting a very few people through each day, and turning the rest away. I_t might take months to reach the front of the line.  We need more people to process the ones trying to apply for asylum._


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> [
> 
> Because the border patrol is only letting a very few people through each day, and turning the rest away. I_t might take months to reach the front of the line.  We need more people to process the ones trying to apply for asylum._


Without a sufficient barrier, processing them is pointless. Those rejected will simply find  the nea\rest opening and go through. That's why we've got so many illegals.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


--------------------------------   let'em get asylum in 'mexico' .   And asylum should only be asylum because their 'gov' of criminals is out to get them but i wouldn't even allow that tactic .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

no one is Celebrating but people who cross deserts are likely to die and thats just acknowledgment of common sense  Slade ,


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 20, 2019)

Meathead said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



That makes no sense. They are turning themselves in as soon as they get across the border because it is quicker than waiting in line.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You really must learn to think things through, even with the cognative disadvantages you obviously face. Serioulsy!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> no one is Celebrating but people who cross deserts are likely to die and thats just acknowledgment of common sense  Slade ,


You are damning people who leave water and food in areas where people have been dying. Call it whatever you want but it’s sick if you’d rather see people die than be helped


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > no one is Celebrating but people who cross deserts are likely to die and thats just acknowledgment of common sense  Slade ,
> ...


------------------------------------------   helping them only encourages more of the same ilk  Slade .


----------



## miketx (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> i suppose that 'benedict arnold' was a good hearted Traitor eh Slade ??


His kind prefers Bowe Bergdahl.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??
> ...


so I guess you would LOVE the Japanese and Germans during WW2??
you would've helped them??


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


this is a national security problem
terrorists can get in this way
I hope they die


----------



## bodecea (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??


They are undoubtedly proud to be found guilty of helping others.   Guilty as charged......just like MLK jr and Gandhi preached.   CIvil Disobedience.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > no one is Celebrating but people who cross deserts are likely to die and thats just acknowledgment of common sense  Slade ,
> ...


yes I would --
better than seeing America get screwed


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Bullshit. Leaving them food and water is not encouraging them unless your saying that preventing them from dying is what’s enabling them which is a dumbass arguement


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Wait, are comparing poor immigrants to enemy combatants during a world war? Are you joking?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


again I ask:
why do you people LOVE criminals so much??!!!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Terrorist can get in many ways. Have you done any research to see which method of entry terrorist have been trying to use from the pool of suspects that have been apprehended? My guess is no, you sound like a talking point puppet, but please prove me wrong


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


And this is why I can’t take people like you seriously


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


1. they could be terrorists
-a. terrorists on 9-11 murdered *MORE *Americans than the Japanese at Pearl Harbor
BAM!!!
so in reality---the lax border control is MORE of a threat to Americans/America than the Japanese were
--
Report: U.S.-bound Syrians arrested in Honduras with fake passports


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


see post # 41


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


When was a state of war declared?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Would be even better if we could provide limo service from the illegal's shithole to the city/neighborhood of their choice, with an assortment of refreshment along the way of course.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


????!!!!?????
so don't protect the border from terrorists??
!!???  
hahahah


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


9-11, for one when MORE Americans were murdered than at Pearl Harbor


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


They probably won’t like the shithole you live in.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


And foreigners along with Muslims that worked in and around the towers.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



That is alright with me as long as you understand the illegal migrants need to be stopped and sent home.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


what??
so after Dec 7 1941, you would apologize to Japan!!!!!!???


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I don’t love criminals. That’s just your warped mind trying to find a way to deamonize me. Nice try but it’s elementry


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 20, 2019)

Those women should be publicly executed.  Civilian patrols search out these aid stations and dump the water and empty the cans.   Invaders think they will find help along the way only to find water bottles full of bullet holes and piles of scooped out food.

No more deaths kills more people than it saves.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


They are sneaking across the border also?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Need I remind you I live in Prague, not SW Missouri? Perhaps we could petition the Czech government for flights for the poor immigrants since a limo would hardly do. BTW, we have lots of Gypsies if you're interested.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


“They could be”? ok, I see the fear mongering has set in. You could also die driving to work. Why do you still drive? Hope your head doesn’t blow up from that one.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


why don''t you go walk and piss all over a US flag like you want to 
good thing you people were not around in 1941--you would apologize to Japan


----------



## miketx (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Sounds like lib double talk BS to me. You shills don't accept any "argument" that disagrees with what the media has told you to think.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



That’s been the message from the left since day uno.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I never said that, I’m fine with border security, and barriers where needed. The barriers are a very small part of a larger problem. A larger problem that we aren’t really focusing on because Trump is obsessing about his wall.


----------



## miketx (Jan 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Which side of your mouth did that falsehood come out of?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


that's what they said about Pearl Harbor--''could be attacked''
and America pre-9-11 = ''could be attacked''
Boston Bombing -Islamic terrorism
FT Hood
San Bernadino
Shoe Bomber
FIRST Twin Tower bombing
etc etc 
it's not they ''could be''---they DID!!!!!!!
besides, I hit a walk off home run proving the terrorists ARE a bigger threat than Japan/Germany


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Think whatever you want man. You trying to define how I think is laughable though


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Sure.  That's the message "sanctuary cities" is sending.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Yeah man you knocked it out of the park with that one. Enjoy your victory lap around the bases. We are all cheering for you!!!


----------



## Anathema (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Wow, women trying to prevent dehydration and  death. How unAmerican of them!
> 
> Also they weren’t working to flood the US with Alien Invaders you dimwit. They were working to prevent other people from dying simple as that.



Nothing wrong with people dying, so long as the right people are dying. In this situation these women were aiding and assisting CRIMINALS in a CRIMINAL act. They should be arrested, and in a perfect world they would have their citizenship revoked and be deported.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and the trash they left behind was Food and Water  Defcon .


Yes.  Trash.  According to the law we are to leave no trace.  They left trash.  Bottles and cans are trash.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 20, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Which I’m against too.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 20, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, women trying to prevent dehydration and  death. How unAmerican of them!
> ...



The right wing in a nutshell folks.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, women trying to prevent dehydration and  death. How unAmerican of them!
> ...


You sound like a delightful human. *sarcasm


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 20, 2019)

It doesn't matter as long as desert patrols get there first and clean up the garbage.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, most on the left are not saying that and you do know this. Our borders no matter North, East, South or West should be respected. 

Our laws should be enforced and Sanctuary States and Cities should not be encouraged. 

So I know for a fact the left does not support deporting illegal migrants


----------



## candycorn (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Obama increased the border patrol to record levels and deported thousands.


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and the trash they left behind was Food and Water  Defcon .


How many border guards have criminal records again? 200?


----------



## Anathema (Jan 20, 2019)

[QUOTE="Slade3200, post: 21648670, member: 56533"You sound like a delightful human. *sarcasm[/QUOTE]

Life isn't about fun or pleasantry. It's about Right and Wrong. Nothing more and nothing less. I believe those who do wrong need to face the consequences of their actions in the harshest possible way. THAT is how you prevent recidivism.


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Or letting them in.
Quit listening to knees news and rush


----------



## Coyote (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



This.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> no one is Celebrating but people who cross deserts are likely to die and thats just acknowledgment of common sense  Slade ,


It is not common sense to want them to die.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Anathema said:


> [QUOTE="Slade3200, post: 21648670, member: 56533"You sound like a delightful human. *sarcasm





> Life isn't about fun or pleasantry. It's about Right and Wrong. Nothing more and nothing less. I believe those who do wrong need to face the consequences of their actions in the harshest possible way. THAT is how you prevent recidivism.


Maybe that’s what your life is about but that doesn’t mean it’s the same for everybody else. I don’t imagine you are a very happy person


----------



## Anathema (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Maybe that’s what your life is about but that doesn’t mean it’s the same for everybody else. I don’t imagine you are a very happy person



Happiness is irrelevant. The proper standard is Right versus Wrong. Not only did these women litter, they aided criminals and enemies of the United States.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that’s what your life is about but that doesn’t mean it’s the same for everybody else. I don’t imagine you are a very happy person
> ...


Again, it’s a matter of perspective and personal choice. You might be fine being a bitter judgmental old man as long as you feel that you’re “right”. If that’s what you need to sleep at night then thats your choice. Not everybody thinks that way


----------



## Anathema (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Again, it’s a matter of perspective and personal choice. You might be fine being a bitter judgmental old man as long as you feel that you’re “right”. If that’s what you need to sleep at night then thats your choice. Not everybody thinks that way



Which is why the vast majority have reservations on the Express Train to the lowest levels of Hell the moment you die.


----------



## miketx (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Facts are fact. Everything you post is laughable. You NEVER accept fact or reason, none of you do.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, it’s a matter of perspective and personal choice. You might be fine being a bitter judgmental old man as long as you feel that you’re “right”. If that’s what you need to sleep at night then thats your choice. Not everybody thinks that way
> ...


Ok mr high and mighty, I guess you are now judge and jury with that one?. How would Jesus feel about that statement?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??


_“4 traitorous women found guilty of leaving food and water for 'illegal alien' invaders in desert”_

This is a lie – such is the dishonest, reprehensible right.

The women were not found guilty of ‘treason,’ and they were convicted of entering protected Federal land absent a permit, not providing aid to migrants.

Most conservatives are in fact scum, this thread is further proof of that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Again you don’t know what you are talking about. I can point to several conservatives that would say otherwise. You just don’t know how to listen and engage in an objective way. Everybody that disagrees with you is the enemy and you paint them all with the same brush... #idiot


----------



## Anathema (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Ok mr high and mighty, I guess you are now judge and jury with that one?. How would Jesus feel about that statement?



Nope. Not even close. I wouldn't want that job, even if it were offered to me by some Immortal Incarnation. I'm just a guy who has spent the last (almost) 18 years searching for what I believe this life is really about and how we are truly supposed to live, after wasting 27 years on Christianity and it's lies. I've come to see a very different world and believe we are here for a very different reason than most. If I'm right, the vast majority of people will not be very pleased at the moment of their death. If I'm wrong, then I wouldn't have wanted to go to Heaven to begin with.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok mr high and mighty, I guess you are now judge and jury with that one?. How would Jesus feel about that statement?
> ...


You think Christianity is a waste yet you still believe in heaven and hell? I think you got some more searching to do buddy


----------



## Anathema (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> You think Christianity is a waste yet you still believe in heaven and hell? I think you got some more searching to do buddy



Not Heaven and Hell in the same way that Christianity views them, but using those descriptors makes it easier than having to explain what I've come to believe over the last two decades.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You think Christianity is a waste yet you still believe in heaven and hell? I think you got some more searching to do buddy
> ...


Believe whatever you want, but I hope you don’t expect others to think it’s fact or reality. People who believe in religion or the supernatural do it to fill a need for an answer to something that doesn’t have an answer that is know so they often choose the thing that makes the most sense to them. It’s a fantasy that’s held together by faith, not fact.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??


This is an example of the lies and dishonesty typical of most on the right, conservatives with whom Democrats are supposed to ‘compromise’ and ‘negotiate’ with in good faith.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Listen, I respect you.  Generally, you are an independent thinker.  However, don't make the statement that has been, "the message of the left from day uno."  We both know that the left, and the right send mixed messages.  They both have conflicts of interest.  The left wants undocumented here b/c, they rightly or wrongly believe those folks will increase their voter rolls.  The right tells their voters they want secure borders b/c that is what they want to hear, but they secretly tell their donors they will try to make sure that the flow of black market labor remains.

It's a corrupt system.  

We must try to speak and write frankly about it.

We like to tell the truth.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

not interested in your enemy compromise or good faith  Clayton .


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 20, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


If intercepted at the border.

Otherwise, an immigrant is not ‘illegal’ until such time as he has been found guilty in a court of law of entering the country absent authorization, or remaining beyond authorization.

And entering the country absent authorization doesn’t render an immigrant ‘illegal’ as he may be a refugee seeking asylum in accordance with immigration law.

All persons in the United States have the right to a presumption of innocence and due process of the law, including those undocumented.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Correct.

Follow immigration law, the rule of law, and the Constitution.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

i just want the Trump to feck YOU 'unamerocans' up  Clayton .


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Oh, so it's a European shithole which is just an older shithole than the ones in the US.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


What was stopping the Japanese from just sneaking over the border, you claim that it is done daily by non-Japanese??
Why would I spend money on a flag and then ruin it?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 20, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Wrong.

‘There is much confusion about the term “sanctuary city.” The term is often used derisively by immigration opponents to blast what are best described as community policing policies. Critics claim that these cities and states provide “sanctuary” to undocumented immigrants, but research shows that the opposite is true. In fact, community policing policies are about providing public safety services, not sanctuary, to both immigrant residents and the entire community. Crime experts, including hundreds of local police officers, have found that cities with community policing policies continue to work closely with DHS and have built bridges to immigrant communities that have improved their ability to fight crime and protect the entire community.’

Debunking the Myth of "Sanctuary Cities"


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I see you haven't traveled much if you believe Prague to be a shithole. Perhaps you've seen the bright lights of Kansas City and maybe the Ozarks in Arkansas., but there are worlds beyond your trailer park that you cannot imagine.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Agreed.  It's the Jean Valjean perspective, Vs. the Javert POV.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 20, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Conservatives rarely tell the truth – this post is yet another example.

The notion that ‘the left’ somehow ‘supports’ undocumented immigration is a lie.

Since before the advent of immigration as an ‘issue,’ liberals have always advocated the enforcement of immigration law consistent with Supreme Court rulings as to how that law is to be enforced.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


That's a 43 acre trailer park with all the deer you can shoot setting from the from porch shithole to you Bub...
But just like the guy who gave Jesus a drink on his way to be sacrificed that guy did get called a traitor..


----------



## Anathema (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Believe whatever you want, but I hope you don’t expect others to think it’s fact or reality. People who believe in religion or the supernatural do it to fill a need for an answer to something that doesn’t have an answer that is know so they often choose the thing that makes the most sense to them. It’s a fantasy that’s held together by faith, not fact.



I'm not here to change anyone's mind or make anyone believe anything. All I can do is put my beliefs out there and let people decide for themselves. 

Believing in nothing is simple. There are no rules, no expectations, nobody and nothing to tell you what you should be doing. Faith is hard, when you truly believe it and try to live it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 20, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yet, if advocates of allowing unfettered illegal immigration are telling us that truth about the statistics, that these folks, as a group, commit crime at a far lower rate, such laws should be unnecessary.

So there does seem to be a logical disconnect.  

Somebody is lying.  

I don' think you should necessarily believe this little piece of propaganda, or else the propaganda that illegals commit crime at a lower rate the natural born citizens.  One of them is lying to you.

If you can't figure out why this is true, you aren't very smart.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The Most Beautiful Cities in the World

Prague #2 just after Rome bullboy. Suck it up!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Believe whatever you want, but I hope you don’t expect others to think it’s fact or reality. People who believe in religion or the supernatural do it to fill a need for an answer to something that doesn’t have an answer that is know so they often choose the thing that makes the most sense to them. It’s a fantasy that’s held together by faith, not fact.
> ...


You can still have morals and principles without believing you know the details of supernatural beings and the afterlife. Yes, Faith is hard because it is not based on facts it based on what you want to believe


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I don't live in cities they contain way too many humans for my enjoyment..Thus why they be shitholes...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


You mean they don't all vote for Democrats?


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

here is the article again , i like the headline and i guess that it annoys someposters . .   These TRAITOROUS 4 women were feeding and Watering iIlegal aliens .   Some people object to the headline and i am happy to see that .  ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---  Its obvious that Aiding and Abetting 'illegal aliens' sneaking into the USA was the goal of the 4 TRAITOROUS feminazi type women .


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

They were found guilty of littering oh my!


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

yeah , but the purpose and goal was to aid and abet the invasion of the USA  Moonglow .   Feeding and watering illegal alien invaders is Treasonous  [tsk tsk] but its a dem lefty trait  Moonglow .


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> yeah , but the purpose and goal was to aid and abett the invasion of the USA  Moonglow .   Feeding and watering illegal alien invaders is Treasonous  [tsk tsk] but its a dem lefty trait  Moonglow .


If I'd dood it for an animal I'd dood it for a human..


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 20, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


IN the community I live in?  Everyone knows everyone.  It is a VERY conservative town, probably 90% of those that did vote?  They all voted for Trump.  It's sort of a nightmare.   We all know the only illegal immigrant in town.  Just one in a town of 1500.

He started with a road side taco truck, and now he OWNS a business, he rents it from someone that owns a building on the main road, IOW, he is a business owner. NOW HE hires black market labor, high school kids love working tax free, especially the ones who would otherwise not be able to work because they were raised by singe mothers on the government dole.  If they work, their mom's lose government money.  I tell you, the system is wack.

Although the guy probably despises Trumps rhetoric on illegals?  I don't think he is a single issue voter.  If he could get his green card and become legal?  Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me how this illegal would vote. . . .

Old fashioned Catholics are old fashioned Catholics after all. .. . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 20, 2019)

BTW, best damn Mexican food you ever did have!


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Legal Definition of Aid and Abet .  ---   Aid and Abet  ---  these lefty women goal and purpose was to help the invasion of the USA by 'illegal aliens' that do not have a RIGHT to be in the USA  Moonglow .


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 20, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


The illegals in the closest town I live by  were all replaced by Somalians and they don't vote...


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??


*Nothing like screwing up the land with trash just to help a illegal invasion.  Must have been one of those bible thumpers who work for a Foundation.*


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??
> ...



You and CandyCorn signing up to support them when they caught and released??

Because BY LAW, they cannot work while awaiting deportation..  Open your bleeding hearts wide and invite them and thousand more to your place...


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> They illegally enetered a national wildlife refuge take it up with the EPA.  Maybe the EPA should open up wildlife refuges for the 'refugees?'   Let the refugees squat on wildlife refuges.  Lots of wildlife, food, etc. there.


*They have look out points in NM that the Cartels control.  The park has gotten so bad that the Departments closed the areas to Civilian visitors.*


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

and its people like these Traitorous women , probably feminazis that only help to make things worse for Americans .   [see post 119 just above]


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


No, why would you assume that?  If people are caught crossing the border illegally then they are likely going to be sent back, that’s the law


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------   not quickly enough for me and America and they might infect some Americans with their various diseases simply by being in the USA  Slade .


----------



## Meathead (Jan 20, 2019)

McRocket said:


> You mean like Trump is a traitor for taking the word of the Russian President over American intelligence personnel?
> 
> If you support Trump than you support a traitor.
> 
> ...


Yeah, or GWB taking Saddam's word about WMD over the CIA's.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Maybe not enough for you but don’t pretend to speak for the rest of America. If you’re scared of disease then you got a bigger problem on your hands with tourism. You’re gonna have to shut down international travel. Good luck with that


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Because the border patrol is only letting a very few people through each day, and turning the rest away. I_t might take months to reach the front of the line.  We need more people to process the ones trying to apply for asylum._



If these people are truly seeking asylum then why do they seem to reject Mexico?  After all, that is a shorter journey.   In fact, why not seek asylum in other countries?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Because the border patrol is only letting a very few people through each day, and turning the rest away. I_t might take months to reach the front of the line.  We need more people to process the ones trying to apply for asylum._
> ...


You should ask them


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> You should ask them



I was asking Bulldog.   Try to keep up.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You should ask them
> ...


You can ask Bulldog but if you want a real answer you should ask them. Gain a little perspective


----------



## bodecea (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


The ones to worry about are the anti-vacs nuts.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??


I’ll just say this. It’s not traitorous to give someone water or medical treatment if they need it. But to let a person like that get on welfare or to employ an illegal is not humanitarian. It’s destructive to our nation.

When you flood the market with cheap labor wages go down.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Sheep! I don’t buy into all those vaccines. It’s a big business and scam.

How many vaccines are you willing to go along with?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> You can ask Bulldog but if you want a real answer you should ask them. Gain a little perspective



They have already answered by trying to invade our border, moron.  I want to know why folks like Bulldog assume they are all asylum seekers.   Trying to discuss this issue with you monolithic neo-Marxist types is futile I guess.


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

i use no vaccines and my thinking has nothing to do with 'vaccines' .   These invading third worlders are disease ridden with disease that had been eradicated from the USA but is being reintroduced to the USA by these third worlders .    Disease is likely  to infect American kids primarily , and through schools  Sealy .


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


-----------------------------------   i think that they have the Legal RIGHT to refuse vaccinations don't they  Bode .


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > You can ask Bulldog but if you want a real answer you should ask them. Gain a little perspective
> ...


It’s only futile if you make it that way. Using propaganda like calling them invaders is you doing your partisan part. Of course not all of them are asylum seekers either, I’d be surprised if Bulldog was claim that was the case. Maybe you’re just not listening


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Not under the "catch and release" program that your tribe subscribes to. They don't wait 5 months for a hearing on amnesty or even 20 days for their deportation hearing. They got set loose.

Regardless of the obvious deportees, amnesty cases are BACKLOGGED BY NINE HUNDRED THOUSAND CASES.. Think they are all sitting in cages waiting on the #900,001 to be called when the service sign is blinking "NOW SERVING --  #5349"  ????


----------



## pismoe (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------   should be NO asylum , should be NO immigration Slade .


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


What exactly is my tribe? This outta be good


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The propaganda is calling them asylum seekers.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> What exactly is my tribe? This outta be good



According to your posts, you are part of the neo-Marixist 'tribe' whether you are aware of it or not.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Yes your position is quite clear. I disagree


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Agreed, saying they are all anything is dishonest propaganda. Each person has a different story. If you are going to call the asylum narrative propaganda then you gotta recognize that the invader criminal narrative is it’s counterpart


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is my tribe? This outta be good
> ...


Why is that? I don’t subscribe to neo Marxist philosophy but I’d love for you to explain to me how I’m part of that tribe


----------



## Toro (Jan 20, 2019)

It must be a tough one for a leftist - helping illegal aliens v violating the environment.


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> This is how far we have fallen. People in the desert in need of water and food. People trying to provide these necessities are criminals. Pardon me while I resign from Christianity.


Ever heard of food science?
Leaving a can of beans out in the open desert presents a contamination problem that can kill off an entire group of people being bussed in by a coyote-smuggler who fails to provide the people who paid him, water and sustaining food.

Food left out even in a designated space is subject to spoilage. *Microbiology facts 101 for those who are not aware of food spoilage propensities*

:All bacteria reproduce by dividing into two cells. The two cells then divide to become 4, 4 become 8, and so forth. Under ideal conditions, this doubling may occur as frequently as every 15 minutes, so that within 5 hours there will be more than a million cells from the original single cell. If there are 1000 original cells instead of a single one, there will be over 1 billion cells in 5 hours.

Yeasts and molds (1-celled problem organisms) Yeasts and molds grow on most foods, on equipment, and building surfaces where there are small amounts of nutrient and moisture. Since bacteria grow faster, they greatly outnumber yeasts and molds in most foods. However, bacteria find conditions of low pH, moisture, or temperature and high salt or sugar unfavorable. In such environments, yeasts or molds predominate. Thus, they can be a problem in dry foods, salted fish, bread, pickles, fruits, jams, jellies, and similar commodities.

Botulinum clostridium (can of beans, honey, etc.) Special condition: uncommon in kitchen, common in soil.)  Botulism can be spread in several different ways. The bacterial spores which cause it are common in both soil and water. [1] They produce the botulinum toxin when exposed to low oxygen levels and certain temperatures. Foodborne botulism happens when food containing the toxin is eaten. Infant botulism happens when the bacteria develops in the intestines and releases the toxin. This typically only occurs in children less than six months old, as protective mechanisms develop after that time. Wound botulism is found most often among those who inject street drugs. In this situation, spores enter a wound, and in the absence of oxygen, release the toxin. It is not passed directly between people. The diagnosis is confirmed by finding the toxin or bacteria in the person in question. About 10% of the people who get botulism die from it. It is particularly hard on people under the age of 6 and over the age of 60, plus anyone who has autoimmune issues already (diabetes, cancer, arthritis, fibromyalgia, etc.)

salmonellosis, salmonella poisoning sources: uncovered cuts on hand or arm of food handler, soil, touching pets, diaper changing, eating with unwashed hands from earlier wiping, etc. Food sources: meats, canned meats, chicken, overripe fruit, salads prepared in same bowl as chicken or other meat, food that falls on ground or touches soil. Diarrhea symptom, fever, nausea, vomiting, etc. Lasts several days. Rest mandatory.

Aflatoxins are labeled as a human carcinogens that have been found to cause liver cancer in animals and humans, according to the Environmental Health Trust website. Severe aflatoxin poisoning has been reported in many poor countries around the world. Acute aflatoxicosis, the syndrome resulting from exposure to aflatoxins, is characterized by vomiting, abdominal pain, pulmonary edema, convulsions, coma and death, notes the Cornell University website. Aflatoxins are found not only in peanuts, but also in many other foods, including corn, milk, eggs, meat, nuts, almonds, figs and spices.

Other microorganism issues: Travellers’ diarrhea is caused by many different bacteria (including E. coli, Salmonella, Shigella and Campylobacter), parasites (including Giardia, Crytosporidium, Cyclospora and others) and *viruses (such as norovirus and rotavirus)*.​You really don't want to know these above mentioned diseases, but feel free to look them up, and any that I mentioned. My microbiology professor at Oregon State, before he got into teaching, served as an agent for the Oregon State Health Department division that dealt with deaths due to microbial infections. Travellers out in the open spaces are subject to dying from some of the diseases above that in a home setting where people have a family doctor, can escape lethal consequences provided they don't die before going to the doctor in some cases like botulinum and certain forms of_ e. coli._ Even some fungi can kill as in the case of peanuts contaminated with _Aspergillus flavus_.

Some helpful reading to understand the problems the courts base a lot of their convictions upon:

What is Salmonella?

Travellers' diarrhea - Travel.gc.ca

Fungal Contamination of Peanuts | Livestrong.com

botulism - Bing video​I've seen some pretty high-and-mighty hostility directed to the courts, but believe me, if those people get off with a hand slap, I hope the court orders all of them in their do-gooder group to take and pass with a A+ course in Food and Medical Microbiology before they ever leave another can of beans out in the desert just waiting to kill somebody who is starving.

My prayers are up that this border issue get resolved asap. And a blessing on the courts for stopping and making some people think about the consequences of their actions on unattended food left out in the desert.
​


----------



## beautress (Jan 20, 2019)

McRocket said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


This is not a thread about the sins of a politician. 

This is about a court protecting the already-cheated border crossers from further damage by well-meaning but unenlightened do-gooders who are trolling federal reserves who could be unwitting killers if they are careless enough, and these ones seem to have been exactly that. See my above post on food spoilage, microbiology 101 in particular.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 20, 2019)

McRocket said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Oh Oh
You mean like Putin saying the Tsaranov Brothers were dangerous and had attended bomb making school in Chechnya and our FBI saying they were innocent refugees?  Or the word of intelligence officers like Lisa Page, Andrew McCabe, Peter Strzok or James Comey, those kinds of intelligence officers?  

Experience says Putin is the more believable.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Sure you are you want The government to redistribute our tax revenue to illegal aliens.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 20, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> Agreed, saying they are all anything is dishonest propaganda. Each person has a different story. If you are going to call the asylum narrative propaganda then you gotta recognize that the invader criminal narrative is it’s counterpart



OK then, let's start here.....from what are these people seeking asylum?  It can't be drugs and gangs because they have existed forever there.   What is the cause of this sudden wave of people so desperate they want to invade our country?  I see videos of them, they do not look starved, they have decent clothes, they are not carrying their life's possessions on their back.   They are being supported by an open borders organization probably funded by George Soros in some way.   Why do you think any of them are truly asylum seekers?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 20, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


What did I say that makes you think that?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 21, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, saying they are all anything is dishonest propaganda. Each person has a different story. If you are going to call the asylum narrative propaganda then you gotta recognize that the invader criminal narrative is it’s counterpart
> ...



Maybe because we invaded their countries, in a manner of speaking, destabilized their governments and supported authoritarians over more reform minded regimes?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 21, 2019)

Coyote said:


> Maybe because we invaded their countries, in a manner of speaking, destabilized their governments and supported authoritarians over more reform minded regimes?



Uh.....maybe not.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 21, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe because we invaded their countries, in a manner of speaking, destabilized their governments and supported authoritarians over more reform minded regimes?
> ...


Great argument man!! Well articulated


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 21, 2019)

ya 


Slade3200 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



 Ya simple and direct and more than a worthy reply to that anti-American hogwash.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jan 21, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> ya
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> ...


Maybe instead of getting all defensive and dismissing anything that sounds anti-American to you, you can try and look at it objectively and factually. If she said something incorrect then fact check her. Jumping to name calling just shows that you have nothing of substance to bring to the discussion.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 21, 2019)

How anyone could leave someone to die in the desert without water and food is beyond me.I guess I'm just not Christian enough.

*Thank you, awesome ladies on the border.*


----------



## beautress (Jan 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> How anyone could leave someone to die in the desert without water and food is beyond me.I guess I'm just not Christian enough.
> 
> *Thank you, awesome ladies on the border.*


There *are* people out there making sure people don't die, Lysistrata. They're stocked with water and have food and shelter, too. The government pays them to pick up those who get dumped by their damn coyotes and lost. They're known as the men and women of the U. S. Border Patrol. They give them safe passage back to their homes, too.

You just hear and perpetuate the myth that these people are mistreated. They're not, even though they are breaking the law by not checking in with the border patrol in the first place.They are treated to justice, however. And that means receiving a firm warning not to break the law again the next time they come over here.

Some coyotes and others don't want no stinkin' justice. They make their own. They endanger the lives of our border patrol officers by killing them.

That's because people who break one law have no compunctions about breaking other laws.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 21, 2019)

pismoe said:


> ---   Four women found guilty after leaving food and water for migrants in Arizona desert  ---   guess that they are supposed 'amerikuns' that live in the USA and who work to flood the USA with illegal mexican and 'otm' alien invaders  eh  ??


For invading women and children fleeing danger?

Yea, force them back into that burning building.

Republicans once again show us who they are.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 21, 2019)

This is just park employees fucking wih people. it's bullshit. They're using the border crisis as an excuse to arrest people for daring to "trespass' on public lands.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 21, 2019)

I suspect the park employees are getting money from the traffickers. They're helping move people across the border, that's why they don't want anybody else to help. It's competition.


----------



## beautress (Jan 21, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> I suspect the park employees are getting money from the traffickers. They're helping move people across the border, that's why they don't want anybody else to help. It's competition.


You think so? Is this practice widespread? Where's Joe Arpagio when you need him?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 24, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How anyone could leave someone to die in the desert without water and food is beyond me.I guess I'm just not Christian enough.
> ...



These people are saving lives. They do what they do because they are Christians  who do not allow humans to die in the desert. Go "March for Life" while these people are living it.

A dead body in the desert is on you.

Where has it ever been said that Christians, Jews, Muslims, Hindus, Pagans, and all others cannot carry aid to those in need? 

BTW: what is your religion?


----------



## DandyDonovan (Jan 24, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Keep your religion out of my government thank you very much.


----------



## beautress (Jan 24, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


First, let's look at the situation. I live in a border state and share it with millions of other people from every walk. Within the 10 miles of my home, there are a hundred thousand men incarcerated in various restricted areas for crimes they committed against God through other people whom they murdered, raped, maimed, shot, cheated, blackmailed, embezzled from, conned, perjured against, committed incest, sold illegal drugs to minors on school property or conspired with armed persons to harm, injure, kill, abuse or harass or left the scene of an accident leaving someone to die of injuries inflicted by their car, or shock. And a gazillion other crimes their peers found so offensive, they voted to convict with a sentence that would sufficiently give them time to consider never breaking the laws of the land again. Our system keeps first time offenders in separate facilities than serial and repeat offenders, and them separated from hardened antisocial criminals.

A lot of people coming to our country wait several years for admission. Illegal crossers are me-firsters willing to break laws before they set foot on our soil. When they commit crimes, they are likely to fall into the antisocial category of criminals, and by the time they are put away they have committed, average a hundred crimes before apprehension occurs, if ever.

Do you always expect other people with whom you disagree to spit directly into the wind before you ask them a personal question that is none of your business?

 .


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Feb 1, 2019)

While I don’t love how they entered a refuge and left behind things that could turn into harmful litter I do admire and appreciate the meaning behind their actions. Kindness is in short supply these days and so it’s good to see people showing compassion for others over today’s politics. I think a fine is justifiable but not jail time.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 1, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> While I don’t love how they entered a refuge and left behind things that could turn into harmful litter I do admire and appreciate the meaning behind their actions. Kindness is in short supply these days and so it’s good to see people showing compassion for others over today’s politics. I think a fine is justifiable but not jail time.


---------------------------------------   they oughta open that refuge and ALL refuges up to hunting .   Its a known pathway to third worlders invading the USA and was probably designated a refuge because it is a known pathway for invaders  Grace .


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Feb 1, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > While I don’t love how they entered a refuge and left behind things that could turn into harmful litter I do admire and appreciate the meaning behind their actions. Kindness is in short supply these days and so it’s good to see people showing compassion for others over today’s politics. I think a fine is justifiable but not jail time.
> ...



It's mostly desert from what I saw of the pictures. What would they be hunting? Please don't say immigrants.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 2, 2019)

I suppose that they'd HUNT desert wildlife and varmints but I don't know whats there Grace.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 2, 2019)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...


-------------------------------   i'd say Third world invaders of the USA if I had gone that route  Grace .


----------



## pismoe (Feb 2, 2019)

I mean , what is this REFUGE supposed to shelter and Preserve and that is the group of animals that is likely to  be hunted  Grace


----------

